# Minn Kota Terrova - Spot Lock Feature



## kfi (Nov 11, 2013)

I've had a MK Terrova 80# thrust for ~ 2 yrs now. First one I've ever had. My boat is a 17'-8" polar kraft deep V with pretty high sides. Anyhow, my question for other Terrova owners: When you engage the spot lock and start to drift off the spot you locked on does your motor turn on full power to correct and get you back to spot? I'd rather it engage and SLOWLY power up to get back to the spot. If you are still fishing (dropshotting for example) it makes it difficult. Is there anything that can be done about that?


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

It should not have to get you back to the spot as it should keep the boat on the spot.you locked .
I never notice what power level it is on but it surely does not jerk. I do not recall it being full power since it would take you past the spot you locked. At first setting It kinda sneaks up on spot and keeps the boat on it by turning and using power required.


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

I have had that problem. It seems to me the faster the wind has pushed me off of a spot the faster the Terrova brings me back. A couple of times on my bass boat I almost lost my balance and ended up in the water!! Since the first couple of times I always try and spot lock nose in the wind and have not experienced that issue. If the wind is real heavy and steady then I auto pilot nose in and try and match the motor speed with the wind. Does an awesome job of keeping me in place until I'm done fishing the area.


----------



## kfi (Nov 11, 2013)

Frankie G said:


> I have had that problem. It seems to me the faster the wind has pushed me off of a spot the faster the Terrova brings me back. A couple of times on my bass boat I almost lost my balance and ended up in the water!! Since the first couple of times I always try and spot lock nose in the wind and have not experienced that issue. If the wind is real heavy and steady then I auto pilot nose in and try and match the motor speed with the wind. Does an awesome job of keeping me in place until I'm done fishing the area.


Thanks for the suggestion. Never really thought about using auto pilot feature to try and hold spot. Will give that a try.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

If I'm moving when I hit spot lock it will turn 180 and got to full power to get me back to the place where I hit the button. In heavy winds it will do the same thing and "dance" back and forth when it over corrects. Also depends on what type of boat you're using. A low sided, heavy boat will move less in the wind while my high side aluminum boat will catch more wind and be blown off a spot more easily and require more correction. "Spot Lock" is actually an incorrect name as it does not lock you in a spot but keeps you in a 20' or so area depending upon the wind. I like it though.

As for Autopilot, if you have the Link version there are two settings--Advanced and Legacy. Advanced uses GPS "points" to travel from one spot to another. If the wind blows you off your chosen track it will try correct by heading to the next "point". Legacy does not correct for wind drift and just keeps you on a chosen heading. Best to read the user's guide as it explains it a lot better than I can.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

MuskyFan said:


> If I'm moving when I hit spot lock it will turn 180 and got to full power to get me back to the place where I hit the button. In heavy winds it will do the same thing and "dance" back and forth when it over corrects. Also depends on what type of boat you're using. A low sided, heavy boat will move less in the wind while my high side aluminum boat will catch more wind and be blown off a spot more easily and require more correction. "Spot Lock" is actually an incorrect name as it does not lock you in a spot but keeps you in a 20' or so area depending upon the wind. I like it though.
> 
> As for Autopilot, if you have the Link version there are two settings--Advanced and Legacy. Advanced uses GPS "points" to travel from one spot to another. If the wind blows you off your chosen track it will try correct by heading to the next "point". Legacy does not correct for wind drift and just keeps you on a chosen heading. Best to read the user's guide as it explains it a lot better than I can.


I have found the same as Musky fan. If the motor makes a correction it will do so at a speed to compensate for the wind or current. Mine sometimes will kick into high in windy or heavy current conditions.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

I guess I assumed one would be nose into the wind prior to deploying the spot lock. I would have never thought of doing it any other way. just like anchoring.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I point the bow into the wind on Lake Erie, then hit spot lock on my Terrova 80 ipilot and I have never noticed it to go above power level 6 to keep me on a perch spot with 3 foot chop and whistling winds. I have a deep V Lowe FM175 with a 90 and 9.9 so my rig is probably similar shape and weight to your Polarcraft. The boat will swing a bit to the left and right, but not enough to bother my bottom fishing for perch. It's been great to forget the anchor duty and also to steer while trolling with the 9.9, particularly if trolling solo with no longer a need to fiddle with steering, reeling, and netting with only 2 hands...


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

All depends on how I'm fishing. If i'm drifting with the wind i may not turn around before hitting Spotlock. Or if I'm moving from one place to another. But the wind will make the boat "dance" left and right even if nosed into the wind. Especially high sided, windshield boats like mine. Too much surface area. Not terribly bad but is not like being anchored.


----------

